# [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide  [UPDATED 03- 07- 2013]



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 18, 2013)

*Rooting*

*Rooting *

So, you want to root the phone? Alright let's get you started! 

1. Download this file. This is a .zip I made which contains all the files you need to root the phone. It might be confusing at first, but you'll be doing this with your eyes closed after 2 times.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fxqckmx2jx6b573

2. Extract the files into a folder you like (mine is Desktop/ROOT, so that i cant forget where it is)

3. Shut down your phone, pull out the battery. next, plug it into your pc with the battery still out. open device manager, and youll see
* unknown device
*mtk 57*** preloader with (!) triangle.

4. Manually install the drivers for that device which you can find in the folder you extracted. Be sure to install the drivers provided for your OS!!!

5. After installing, put the battery back in your phone and unplug it for now.

*The actual rooting process*

1. Open the folder > Flash tool > run Flash_Tool.exe

2. Click scatter-loading, and select the MT6577_emmc_aa66_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1.txt file. (you can find that in the scatter folder)

3. From the list, check the mark at Recovery. (All other marks should be UNCHECKED)

4. Double click recovery, and select recoE1-superuser.img from the Images folder.

5. Click download, and confirm the popup with yes.

6. With the power of the phone still off, connect it to usb

7. Next you will see the progress bar turn red, then yellow, and if it's finished correctly you will see a green popup ring appear in the flash tool.

8. remove the usb cable from the phone, and boot into recovery mode (volume + and power buttons)

9. Go to the recovery, and you will be presented an android triangle! dont worry, just press volume + once.

11. Now highlight the reboot system now, and you're all done

12. Give  a thanks, and subscribe to this thread. If i get the permissions from them I will update this thread with the new creations of Vache, and Paugustin, as well as my own.

*#Update 2#*
Vache has released a CWM (v 6.0.2.8) onto his website. Flash this one like you would when flashing any boot img (see tutorial for that)
http://www.vache-android.com/Smartphones/Liquid%20E1/recovery/CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img

Release TWRP recovery, the swipe to action is still not working, waiting for a fix!
http://www.vache-android.com/Smartphones/Liquid%20E1/recovery/TWRP-2.3.2.3_Acer-E1.img

Give this guy a big thanks for the awesome work he is doing!!!


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 18, 2013)

*Revert back to stock rom/ Unbrick device*

*Unbricking the phone or revert back to stock rom*

This guide is written with the intention of being as noob friendly as possible. I know some things around here are a bit hard to understand, so I wrote it like this just so that everyone could understand.

First of all, you want to download and install the drivers from the acer site:

http://www.acer.nl/ac/nl/NL/content/drivers

* you might need to look up your phone model again here, which is V360 (you can type that into the model name bar and it will redirect you to the correct 

page).

Once downloaded you want to download these 2 files:


Here is the ROM : 		        https://truck.it/p/NSKm45nxjh

Here is ADB+ Fastboot:		http://d-h.st/592


Once you've got both files downloaded (main rom is 600mb), unzip the rom first. You will get 2 folders:

* Database_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1
* Images

The Images folder is what we need most. You want to extract all contents from the ADB/fastboot zip file into the Images folder. 

After you've done that (and assuming the drivers you installed are working correctly, a reboot of your pc might be required for that), shut down the phone.

Plug your phone into your pc with a USB cable (pretty obvious right?)

Hold the Volume + and Power buttons until it vibrates and shows you a nice little recovery menu. From here you need to pick the 'Fastboot'.

(Volume + is scrolling through menus, and volume down is selecting!!!)

After you've done that, you are shown the acer logo, with a small line of text underneath it which you can't completely read. Don't worry, its normal and if 

the drivers are installed correctly it'll work anyways.

Now that you have set everything up you're ready to flash everything back to stock!

Once inside the folder containing the img files and adb/fastboot and their .dll files, you need to open a cmd in that window:

shift+ right mouse button > open command window here.

in the cmd screen now type this:


* fastboot flash boot boot.img			- wait until it's finished. you will get an error or completed message in     
                                                                  the cmd screen.

* fastboot flash recovery recovery.img		- should be done in a few seconds.

* fastboot flash system system.img		- this will take long, because as you can see its over 600mb, don't give  
                                                                  up, first time it took me about 3 minutes to finish.

After flashing the system.img is done, wait for 10 seconds, then pull out the usb cable. Remove the battery from the phone, reinstert it, and boot it as usual. This should have flahsed your phone back to the stock JB Acer provided, including all apps and bugs that came with it.


----------



## plkristof (Mar 19, 2013)

*great*

i have rooted Acer Liquid E1, great, i waiting for next users happy we need big community for this big phone THX


----------



## paugustin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

It's growing and I'm sure we'll see some nice stuff for this phone  

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 19, 2013)

atm I'm playing around with build.prop tweaks until Vache brings us init.d support and a flashable zip file for roms, I cannot make one. I also have succesfully installed Bravia Engine from sony, looks great!


----------



## rizanx (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi I did exactly as instructed and got all steps done right but I am not rooted.. Any idea why Thanks


----------



## paugustin (Mar 19, 2013)

Just tell us what happened. If you're not rooted it means something did not work and that is probably because you missed something. Check all the steps and try again. If you have an error message tell us what and when.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 19, 2013)

rizanx said:


> Hi I did exactly as instructed and got all steps done right but I am not rooted.. Any idea why Thanks

Click to collapse



Hmm, can you check up on the drivers? what does it show when you plug in the phone while the power is off? 
I have no idea wether you're new to rooting etc or not, but have you checked these 2?

ADB Debugging on: settings > options for developers> turn on adb debugging
unknown source on: settings > security > turn on unknown sources

I believe those 2 settings are your problem


----------



## rizanx (Mar 20, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Hmm, can you check up on the drivers? what does it show when you plug in the phone while the power is off?
> I have no idea wether you're new to rooting etc or not, but have you checked these 2?
> 
> ADB Debugging on: settings > options for developers> turn on adb debugging
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply man. I figured it out. I had to go to recovery and then reboot from there. One I did that I am rooted. Now hopefully some custom rom will appear.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 20, 2013)

hehe good to know! I was wondering if I had maybe forgotten something in the tutorial.. if you're a benchmark believer, im making a rom as of now, got the antutu scores up from +-2400 to -+2800.

Edit: I've gotten it up to 3k, quite proud of that!

I still can't make a real flashable rom because there is no fully functional CWM for this device yet.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 20, 2013)

I want to make a camera mod atm, but there is no media_profiles.xml present...anyone knows where its at or what the right file is?


----------



## erlucky (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all

I have made *cwm recovery 6.0.2.8* for this device on italian forum ----> Here

I think not bugs (i hope)

BackUp OK
Restore OK
Wipe OK
Mount USB Windows OK
Mount USB Linux OK


If you find bug i'm here for try to fix.

Bye all.


----------



## paugustin (Mar 21, 2013)

I tested erlucky CWM with Vache and it works well !


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 21, 2013)

erlucky said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have made *cwm recovery 6.0.2.8* for this device on italian forum ----> Here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you upload it on here in attachement please? I cant download it I think...


----------



## paugustin (Mar 21, 2013)

It's on Vache ftp : http://vache-android.com/Smartphones/Liquid E1/recovery/CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img

To flash you just have to use the exact same method used for rooting. Just use this .img instead of the rooting recovery.img


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

Ah yes ive downloaded that one alteady. I cant flash any images every time i get an error or it says completed but nothing is changed in system...

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (Mar 21, 2013)

It happened to me once, the flashing went ok but the recovery would not start at all. I flashed from another computer and it went OK.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

No its working properly, everything is fine except for that...

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erlucky (Mar 21, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> No its working properly, everything is fine except for that...
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My Recovery is another cwm 6.0.2.8, i have porting from bruno martins basis for MTK 65xx emmc/mtd.....

I have added usb Mount file into ramdisk.

I'm Lucky76 in other forum (italian and Modaco)


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 21, 2013)

erlucky said:


> My Recovery is another cwm 6.0.2.8, i have porting from bruno martins basis for MTK 65xx emmc/mtd.....
> 
> I have added usb Mount file into ramdisk.
> 
> I'm Lucky76 in other forum (italian and Modaco)

Click to collapse



yeah ive looked through the thread you sent earlier, but the download links are blocked for people who dont register. Can you send the file to me in pm or upload it here? So I can give that one a try. thx in advance.

http://www.zopomobileshop.com/en/content/9-download-zopo-mobile-latest-rom
on here you can find more CWM versions for the mtk65** devices...please check, i have no time for it now...


----------



## Benowit (Mar 24, 2013)

Good job, next step a custom ROM :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

Yeah vache and I tried some things, init d tweaks, build prop, removed apps etc etc a bit busy atm with other life related stuff 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Benowit (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, in a few weeks, I'll buy mine


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

This phone really is good only i dont like the quality of the camera, and the audio jack gets partially plugged out real quick. Performance wose very good phone, with the little things ive done to my system it lasts 10h. Constantly havong wofi on, whatsapp, xda, few games...ill explain what i did so you can do too

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Carlovn (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just to be shure:
There is a E1 normal and a E1 V360 with dual sim right?
Are there any differences between these two phones?

A there separte tuturials and ROM's needed for these phones?
There isn't much I can find about this.

Hope you guys can come up with some good Roms!


----------



## plkristof (Mar 27, 2013)

Carlovn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just to be shure:
> There is a E1 normal and a E1 V360 with dual sim right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, 
I have DualSIM and my phone is rooted and with recovery with this tutorial


----------



## erlucky (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all

This is link of my CWM Recovery 6.0.2.8, is porting from basis of Bruno Martins for MTK 65XX.

*CWM6.2.8.0* ------> *LINK*


My files are in Italian Forum *tuttoandroid.net* and have the exclusive of my guide.


Is superpack with all files for flash root and cwm recovery.

koush dutta -----> For CWM recoverymod

Bruno Martins ----> Basis Recovery 6.0.2.8 for MTK 6575/77

Lucky76 ----> Porting per il Liquid E1 V360 Dual Sim

Vache ---> FTP Server (Root)

PaulOBrien ---> Recovery SuperUser x Root 

tuttoandroid.net ----> Original forum of my post.


If you'll find any bugs pls report for try to fix.

Thank you.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

Hi Carlovn.

Yes the diffrence is that the rom is set up to detect 2 sims cards (for dual rom), and one for the other. The thing is, when rooting this using the tutorial i've made, you will flash the dual rom, even though your phone might only have one sim card. I myself have done it this way, and the only thing is, that whenever you boot the device. A popup comes up saying that there is no second sim card inserted (ofcourse, because you only have one!)

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rdkartono1011 (Mar 28, 2013)

*V360 single*

Do you have single SIM firmware version, with working NFC of course..


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*

Nope i dont have it. Maybe someone with rooted phone can provide us with a nandroid.  The sins card isnt really a problem, system stability is good  

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Acer Liquid E1 All-In-One Guide*



erlucky said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is link of my CWM Recovery 6.0.2.8, is porting from basis of Bruno Martins for MTK 65XX.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it ok if i put this in the OP? So we have xda and your site for those who have this phone. 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erlucky (Mar 28, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Is it ok if i put this in the OP? So we have xda and your site for those who have this phone.
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




OP=?

You can put my recovery in first post.........

Bye.


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks... Root and recovery works here, in simple sim phone... I'm ready to buy a beer for someone who can make a good ROM to this phone.

:good:


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 5, 2013)

=Deleted


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 5, 2013)

Maxwelbel said:


> Thanks... Root and recovery works here, in simple sim phone... I'm ready to buy a beer for someone who can make a good ROM to this phone.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Mate, I asked another user just ago if he was able to get a system.img for single sim phone. Since you're rooted and all, can you make a backup for me and upload it somewhere? That would be lovely. Btw, what do you think of the camera quality? i think it sucks for 5mp...


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 5, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Mate, I asked another user just ago if he was able to get a system.img for single sim phone. Since you're rooted and all, can you make a backup for me and upload it somewhere? That would be lovely. Btw, what do you think of the camera quality? i think it sucks for 5mp...

Click to collapse



Ok, I will give you a system.img but i have not space here  i will buy a sd card next week...

And i thing this camera can be better, thas is true


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome!! Can you upload it somewhere or email me with temporary upload file?? That could also work. Yeah, there is no media profiles.xml file present in mtk devive roms...very annoying but im searching for a fix. Right now in getting +- 3200 quadrant score, stock was 3000-3050 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 5, 2013)

Well man....  I have the system folder here...  But I can't make a Img with it...  If you have Linux, you can do a img.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 6, 2013)

If youve made it from a cwm backup, i could just make a restore or flashable zip out of it. That means i can delve into rom development! 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 6, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> If youve made it from a cwm backup, i could just make a restore or flashable zip out of it. That means i can delve into rom development!
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I understood everything you said  but in 5hours (when I'm home) i will send you a .rar I made for you with all cwm backup. 

Just note than I have uninstalled some acer suck app like cloud something...


----------



## iulian1421 (Apr 6, 2013)

*nandroid backup stock*

Here is the nandroid backup of a stock Acer Liquid E1 (Belgian single-sim version with NFC).
The backup was made immediately after a complete phone storage wipe+factory reset, no root, just the custom cwm, so it's exactly what you get out of the box.

Link: mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQDpbg
(sorry, you'll have to copy/paste it in your address bar yourselves, i can't post links yet)

SW Version: Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.01_WW_GEN1s


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 7, 2013)

I really appreciate it alot man, ill try it wheb i get back from work later.

Can i put that link in the first post? So other people can find it more quickly?
Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 7, 2013)

@ maxwel. Thank you very much. As for the apps, when i deleted the bloatware i removed little over 60 apps on the phone, and another 15 mb in system folder so its good. Also if youve deleted them, be sure to clean the dalvik cache too! /data/dalvik-cache if you want to do it manually. It brought mine from 100 mb to 70 after removing the apps..

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iulian1421 (Apr 7, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Can i put that link in the first post? So other people can find it more quickly?

Click to collapse



Yup, of course


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 7, 2013)

twyxai said:


> i don't konw

Click to collapse



You don't know what? I'm sorry but I haven't seen your username in any of the posts so I don't really know what exactly you don't know hehe


----------



## erlucky (Apr 9, 2013)

erlucky said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is link of my CWM Recovery 6.0.2.8, is porting from basis of Bruno Martins for MTK 65XX.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




@Brick3d

This is link of my SuperPack recovery .....

*CWM6.2.8.0* ------> *LINK*

In attached i uploaded only .img of my recovery.


I think not have important bug........ but if you find report me for try to fix

My porting for Acer Gallant Duo not have any bug and this is same recovery but for Acer Liqui E1 and i hope not have bug.

Is two week that i have post link of my recovery here and i have also  informed Vache of this recovery.

I have also porting *twrp 2.4.1.0 recovery for* Acer Liquid E1 and Gallant Duo

This week end i think upload this recovery here

 I'm Lucky76 (erlucky on XDA)

Bye.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Generalissimo (Apr 10, 2013)

*sorry，I fail many times*

firstly,i wanna to root my E1. After choosing the same .txt and superuser.img,I click the " download " bottom. Then i see a red line and an error number 8038.

Secondly, i wanna to flash the ROM.Because i am in Mainlain of china . i cannot fully use the Google Service.so i wanna to flash your ROM. I can flash in the first .img : *fastboot flash boot boot.img. But when  flashing the recovery.img ,it fail with the line the recovery partition cannot be flashed.I guess it is because i haven't  root it.


Now i cannot root it or flash a new ROM. What can I do?


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 10, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> firstly,i wanna to root my E1. After choosing the same .txt and superuser.img,I click the " download " bottom. Then i see a red line and an error number 8038.
> 
> Secondly, i wanna to flash the ROM.Because i am in Mainlain of china . i cannot fully use the Google Service.so i wanna to flash your ROM. I can flash in the first .img : *fastboot flash boot boot.img. But when  flashing the recovery.img ,it fail with the line the recovery partition cannot be flashed.I guess it is because i haven't  root it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea what your problem might be, have you installed the drivers from the acer website and the ones i put in the package? I have never had an error like that. With fastboot you cant flash recovery, thats a known problem...if you could flash cwm recovery, you could just flash my rom and youll have root too

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Generalissimo (Apr 10, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> I have no idea what your problem might be, have you installed the drivers from the acer website and the ones i put in the package? I have never had an error like that. With fastboot you cant flash recovery, thats a known problem...if you could flash cwm recovery, you could just flash my rom and youll have root too
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



much thanks with two questions:
1: Do your rom have Chinese Language?
2: vache-android is offline. so i can't download CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img .Could you please send it to my Email?
And How to install CWM in a unroot E1?


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 10, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> much thanks with two questions:
> 1: Do your rom have Chinese Language?
> 2: vache-android is offline. so i can't download CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img .Could you please send it to my Email?
> And How to install CWM in a unroot E1?

Click to collapse



No, the ron doesnt support chinese i think, but im not sure. Yes i have put a mediafire link on this thread, that one has the cem image. You need to flash the recoE1 superuser first otherwise you will not have root. Or you can install my rom, then you have root too. 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 12, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> much thanks with two questions:
> 1: Do your rom have Chinese Language?
> 2: vache-android is offline. so i can't download CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img .Could you please send it to my Email?
> And How to install CWM in a unroot E1?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with language.. Go play store and install morelocale2 read there to configure...  Mine is Portuguese...  So is pt BR

Sent from my V360 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## swento (Apr 12, 2013)

*can't get my acer liquid e1 rooted*

Hello,

I installed the drivers for my liquid e 1 from the acer website. when i do download on the flash tool there is no red bar and he keeps searching. It keeps on 0%
what am i doing wrong?

greetings
sven


----------



## plkristof (Apr 13, 2013)

swento said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed the drivers for my liquid e 1 from the acer website. when i do download on the flash tool there is no red bar and he keeps searching. It keeps on 0%
> what am i doing wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
you need disconnected your USB cable press DOWNLOAD and now connect cable


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 14, 2013)

And install the mtk65** preloader drivers i put in the folder (mediafire link)  might need to reboot your pc though

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Benowit (Apr 14, 2013)

I have made Custom ROM ---> here


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 15, 2013)

Benowit said:


> I have made Custom ROM ---> here

Click to collapse



Nice! From the list it seems you did alot nore than i did so far! Have you been able to edit the camera quality? Thats one of my main points

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Benowit (Apr 15, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Have you been able to edit the camera quality?

Click to collapse



I have not optimized this point for the moment but is not definitive version


----------



## hzuu (Apr 16, 2013)

When wi-fi enabled, data disabled and wi-fi out of range the cpu is not entering deep sleep.
This causes a lot of extra battery drain.
Does anyone know a fix for this problem without disabling wi-fi each time it's out of range ?


Benowit, what's that clock / weather / battery widget you're using in your ROM ?


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## plkristof (Apr 16, 2013)

hzuu said:


> When wi-fi enabled, data disabled and wi-fi out of range the cpu is not entering deep sleep.
> This causes a lot of extra battery drain.
> Does anyone know a fix for this problem without disabling wi-fi each time it's out of range ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What is ROM, you have double post an diferent thread, please say me what ROM is it? For Dual or Single SIM?


----------



## Benowit (Apr 16, 2013)

Warning the first link in my signature is my ROM for ACER Gallant Duo 
The second link is for ACER Liquid E1 Duo

And the widget is one more clock free available on the store


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes i know one. If youre rooted, add this to the build.prop. then dave and set rw-r-r permissions. Reboor And youre done

Pm.sleep_mode=1

Oh and benowits rom is dual sim 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Benowit (Apr 16, 2013)

i say that for hzuu because the widget is visible on screenshot of the gallant rom


----------



## hzuu (Apr 16, 2013)

Stock Acer Android 4.1.1 ROM


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 16, 2013)

@hzuu, what do you mean by stock 4.1.1 rom?


----------



## hzuu (Apr 16, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> @hzuu, what do you mean by stock 4.1.1 rom?

Click to collapse



plkristof's question about what ROM I'm using.
Sorry for the confusion.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




Brick3d said:


> Yes i know one. If youre rooted, add this to the build.prop. then dave and set rw-r-r permissions. Reboor And youre done
> 
> Pm.sleep_mode=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll test this parameter the coming days to see if this fixes the problem.
Thanks


----------



## plkristof (Apr 17, 2013)

*First view*



Benowit said:


> I have made Custom ROM ---> here

Click to collapse



Hello, i have installed Rom Benowit from this forum and is very charm, working very stable and smooth, don't draing my battery1,3% for hour with Wifi enabled 2 sim card and screen off, but i changed  this link and no login in Talk. I think, have problem with sync Whatsup and Gmail (anytime 30 min for apperance message)but this i want do it correct with Tasker. Like me wake up Phone with Volume down button , SDCard<>Phone storage func perfect, camara quality the same like stock Rom, CPU work great for batt statistic, in BettBatStat i see great rending this ROM, I wait next build and this for now is for my daily use.
Thank you:good:


----------



## hzuu (Apr 17, 2013)

hzuu said:


> plkristof's question about what ROM I'm using.
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem still not fixed.
No deep sleep while wi-fi is out of range.
It looks like it's endlessly trying to find one of the WLAN's I setup.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 17, 2013)

No because it has a wakelock on it. Besides, why would you want to keep scanning for wifi when you know it's out of range? Try to add this thing to your build.prop

##Brick3d Tweaks##
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=0
ro.com.google.networklocation=0
dalvik.vm.dexopt-data-only=1
dalvik.vm.checkjni=false
ro.ril.hep=0
ro.adb.qemud=1
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=v,o=y
dalvik.vm.verify-bytecode=false
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
debug.performance.tuning=1
debug.sf.hw=1
video.accelerate.hw=1
debug.egl.profiler=1
debug.egl.hw=1
debug.composition.type=gpu

# Faster Streaming
media.stagefright.enable-player=true 
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true 
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-record=true

# Better Image & Audio Quality
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100

# Net Speed Tweaks
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.hspa=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.lte=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.hspda=4096,87380,256960,4096,16 384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b=6144,87380,1048576,6144,87380,1048576

# Google DNS
net.ppp0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.ppp0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.dns2=8.8.4.4  

# Battery Tweaks
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.ril.fast.dormancy.rule=0

# Signal Tweaks
persist.cust.tel.eons=1
ro.config.hw_fast_dormancy=1
ro.ril.hsxpa=2
ro.ril.enable.dtm=1
ro.ril.enable.a53=1
ro.ril.htcmaskw1.bitmask=4294967295
ro.ril.htcmaskw1=14449
ro.ril.hsupa.category=6

# Better Responsiveness & Speed
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=90

# Lock App In Memory
sys.keep_app_1=put-process-name-of-app-here

# Other Tweaks
ro.media.dec.aud.wma.enabled=1
ro.media.dec.vid.wmv.enabled=1
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=1000
ro.config.hwfeature_wakeupkey=1
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
ro.kernel.checkjni=0
persist.adb.notify=0
profiler.force_disable_err_rpt=1
profiler.force_disable_ulog=1
ro.config.nocheckin=1


Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erlucky (Apr 17, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Sorry brick3d

But credit for my cwm recovery 6.0.2.8 on first post???


Thank you


----------



## rizanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Guys one simple question... I have the scatter file for my new phone which is a HDC butterfly (clone). its a MT6589.. is it ok to use this "recoE1-superuser.img" for recovery to flash and root it using the similar method mentioned by Brick3d or this img is specifically for the acer v360. I already rooted my acer v360 with this. I dont want to brick it I have looked for an answer everywhere. Many Thank


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 18, 2013)

rizanx said:


> Guys one simple question... I have the scatter file for my new phone which is a HDC butterfly (clone). its a MT6589.. is it ok to use this "recoE1-superuser.img" for recovery to flash and root it using the similar method mentioned by Brick3d or this img is specifically for the acer v360. I already rooted my acer v360 with this. I dont want to brick it I have looked for an answer everywhere. Many Thank

Click to collapse




Ok I hope I'm in time!!! DONT DO THAT! all of the .img files are specificly for the device (so the reco E1 is for liquid E1 ONLY). Sorry for the caps, but the thing you want to do made me mess up my phone at first so yeah, be a bit cautious! I have no idea if there is any kind of development for the phone you have (way too many mtk devices out there), but you might want to look at www.needrom.com and search for mtk 65** I did in no way mean to offend you bro, just don't want people to mess up their lovely phones =)


----------



## rizanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Ok I hope I'm in time!!! DONT DO THAT! all of the .img files are specificly for the device (so the reco E1 is for liquid E1 ONLY). Sorry for the caps, but the thing you want to do made me mess up my phone at first so yeah, be a bit cautious! I have no idea if there is any kind of development for the phone you have (way too many mtk devices out there), but you might want to look at www.needrom.com and search for mtk 65** I did in no way mean to offend you bro, just don't want people to mess up their lovely phones =)

Click to collapse



You my friend, are an angel. Thank you so much pal. I was tempted to do it. but I waited to asked coz I read what about what happened to your device. So yeah its all good I didn't go ahead. I try to find a way. Thanks for your fast reply man. You got my thanks


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 18, 2013)

rizanx said:


> You my friend, are an angel. Thank you so much pal. I was tempted to do it. but I waited to asked coz I read what about what happened to your device. So yeah its all good I didn't go ahead. I try to find a way. Thanks for your fast reply man. You got my thanks

Click to collapse



No problem =) I was tempted to do the same thing, when I knew there was no one around to help me out in case things went wrong, and they did. I waited for 2 weeks (read: I used my old nokia for that time because I burned my Neo V) untill paugustin and vache helped me out. Just returning the favor...I'll be porting 4.2.2 now...hehe


----------



## rizanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> No problem =) I was tempted to do the same thing, when I knew there was no one around to help me out in case things went wrong, and they did. I waited for 2 weeks (read: I used my old nokia for that time because I burned my Neo V) untill paugustin and vache helped me out. Just returning the favor...I'll be porting 4.2.2 now...hehe

Click to collapse



Awesome thing bro your becoming a pro with this device and giving great advice. I will be eyeing your thread.. haha. Take care pal. cheers


----------



## disc0 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hy,

I received this phone today and I was wondering if someone has tried this before, or have another away to achieve the same goal?
http://gt35pro-mobile-gadgets.blogspot.pt/2013/02/how-to-increase-your-internal-memory.html

I wanted to get rid of the internal sd card, and merge it with the phone storage so I can have more space to install applications, only have 500MB free on internal storage.


----------



## garytako (Apr 19, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> *Unbricking the phone or revert back to stock rom*
> 
> This guide is written with the intention of being as noob friendly as possible. I know some things around here are a bit hard to understand, so I wrote it like this just so that everyone could understand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Thanks for sharing brother!

But during the stage I use fastboot to flash system.img, it's reply: size too large, space small, and everything stopped.
Suppose it's due to the storage of the phone is full.

Is there any way to flash and overwrite the system.img at the same time? or simply delete exisitng system.img right before I flash the new one?


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 19, 2013)

garytako said:


> Thanks for sharing brother!
> 
> But during the stage I use fastboot to flash system.img, it's reply: size too large, space small, and everything stopped.
> Suppose it's due to the storage of the phone is full.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good too see you're trying! Find the mediafire link in the rooting post, and download it. It will give you a program called sp_flashtool. You might need to install some drivers (follow the little guide in that post you'll be just fine), and that way you can flash with the program. I made the fastboot tutorial before I got flashtool so it's a bit outdated....let me know if it works or not!


----------



## garytako (Apr 19, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Good too see you're trying! Find the mediafire link in the rooting post, and download it. It will give you a program called sp_flashtool. You might need to install some drivers (follow the little guide in that post you'll be just fine), and that way you can flash with the program. I made the fastboot tutorial before I got flashtool so it's a bit outdated....let me know if it works or not!

Click to collapse





nice to got your reply!

but flash_tool seems unable to flash *.img file, it popup *.img is not a valid DA format...

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




garytako said:


> nice to got your reply!
> 
> but flash_tool seems unable to flash *.img file, it popup *.img is not a valid DA format...

Click to collapse






oh i got it now!

i seleted a txt file under "scatter-loading", then all the *.img file being checked and listed at the download list.

then i connect the cable to the device (off), but the status bar doesn't change red...

I try to click download, then the screen hold and without any respond.


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## hzuu (Apr 19, 2013)

garytako said:


> nice to got your reply!
> 
> but flash_tool seems unable to flash *.img file, it popup *.img is not a valid DA format...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here are the steps I use:

**********
* Rooting:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39232576
01.	Download this file, and be so kind to buy Vache, the one who made this, a beer, or a coffee:
http://www.vache-android.com/Smartphones/Liquid E1/recovery/SuperRecovery_Acer-E1.zip
02. Extract the files into a folder you like
03. Shut down your phone, pull out the battery. next, plug it into your pc with the battery still out.
	Open device manager, and you'll see:
		* unknown device
		*MT65xx Preloader with (!) triangle
04. Manually install the drivers for that device which you can find in the folder you extracted.
	Be sure to install the drivers provided for your OS !!
05. After installing, put the battery back in your phone and unplug it for now.
06. Open the folder > Flash tool > run Flash_Tool.exe
07. Click Scatter-Loading, and select the MT6577_emmc_aa66_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1. txt file.
	You can find that in the scatter folder
08. From the list, check the mark at RECOVERY.
09. Double click RECOVERY, and select 'recoE1-superuser.img' from the Images folder.
10. Click 'Download' and confirm the popup with yes.
11. With the power of the phone still off, connect it to usb
12. Next you will see the progress bar turn red, then yellow, and if it's finished correctly you will
     see a green popup ring appear in the flash tool.
13. Remove the usb cable from the phone, and boot into recovery mode (Volume+ and Power button)
14. Now select 'Normal Boot', and you have a rooted 'Acer Liquid E1'

For 'CWM Recovery v6.0.2.8':

**********
* CWM Recovery v6.0.2.8 (Vache):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2
01.	Download 'CWM Recovery' for the Acer Liquid E1:
http://www.vache-android.com/Smartphones/Liquid E1/recovery/CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img
02.	Copy 'CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img' to \SuperRecovery_Acer-E1\Images
03.	Unplug usb cable
04. Open the folder > Flash tool > run Flash_Tool.exe
05. Click Scatter-Loading, and select the MT6577_emmc_aa66_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1. txt file.
	You can find that in the scatter folder !!!!
06. From the list, check the mark at RECOVERY.
07. Double click RECOVERY, and select 'CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img' from the Images folder.
08. Click 'Download' and confirm the popup with yes.
09. With the power of the phone still off, connect it to usb
10. Next you will see the progress bar turn red, then yellow, and if it's finished correctly you will
	see a green popup ring appear in the flash tool.
11. Remove the usb cable from the phone, and boot into recovery mode (Volume+ and Power button)
12. Now select 'Normal Boot', and you have a rooted 'Acer Liquid E1'

Hope this helps you out


----------



## garytako (Apr 19, 2013)

garytako said:


> nice to got your reply!
> 
> but flash_tool seems unable to flash *.img file, it popup *.img is not a valid DA format...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





oh got! i try to unplug and replug again and again, some diaglog box appeared and force me to click...finally it's started to work under my messed step! seems i clicked firmware upgrade...and finally upgrade completed!!

thanks a lot for your important advice!! you saved the device!!!


----------



## Maxwelbel (Apr 19, 2013)

disc0 said:


> Hy,
> 
> I received this phone today and I was wondering if someone has tried this before, or have another away to achieve the same goal?
> http://gt35pro-mobile-gadgets.blogspot.pt/2013/02/how-to-increase-your-internal-memory.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Do like this...  Place backup before! 

 I changed somme lines of vold.fstab tanks to droidiser with this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1991583

So make a backup of you vold.fstab (system/etc) by renaming vold.fstab.dat and put this one there.


Screen shot http://postimg.org/image/jj3cya4ob/
MOD vold.fstab http://www.4shared.com/file/qjjo6qmA/vold.html
there is a copy of mine stockvold.fstab http://www.4shared.com/file/gv1EuFGa/STOCKvold.html

Sent from my V360 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## disc0 (Apr 19, 2013)

Maxwelbel said:


> Do like this...  Place backup before!
> 
> I changed somme lines of vold.fstab tanks to droidiser with this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1991583
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replay, I saw some other posts about modifying vold.fstab but didn't found any reference to if that claims back the space allocated to the internal sd card. I would be glad if I could only merge the internal storage with the internal sd card.


----------



## disc0 (Apr 20, 2013)

I gave a try to the vold.fstab change, but its no use, the internal memory still remains at 500 MB free. I was wishing that some kind of black magic would have happen and the internal storage had grown 

I switched back to how it was originally, because I think I wont install to much apps, so, 1GB of phone storage is enough for me, and there isn't any memory card that can be compared to the eMMC speeds.

It would be really cool if someone did the same as this ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30786931 ) for the acer liquid e1.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 20, 2013)

disc0 said:


> I gave a try to the vold.fstab change, but its no use, the internal memory still remains at 500 MB free. I was wishing that some kind of black magic would have happen and the internal storage had grown
> 
> I switched back to how it was originally, because I think I wont install to much apps, so, 1GB of phone storage is enough for me, and there isn't any memory card that can be compared to the eMMC speeds.
> 
> It would be really cool if someone did the same as this ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30786931 ) for the acer liquid e1.

Click to collapse



I'm working on multiple roms at the moment. I have a stock 4.1.1 mod, and have a fully finctional 4.1.2 ported to liquid e1. Only need to resoze the software buttons and make it single sim  woking on a 4.2.2 port too.

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## johnny7556 (Apr 20, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Only need to resoze the software buttons and make it single sim  woking on a 4.2.2 port to

Click to collapse



Hello
Why not make both single and dual sim i have a dual sim and would be very happy.

Verstuurd van mijn V360 met Tapatalk


----------



## disc0 (Apr 20, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> I'm working on multiple roms at the moment. I have a stock 4.1.1 mod, and have a fully finctional 4.1.2 ported to liquid e1. Only need to resoze the software buttons and make it single sim  woking on a 4.2.2 port too.
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hy Brick3d, didn't get why you quote my message, your answer was completely unrelated :x


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 20, 2013)

disc0 said:


> Hy Brick3d, didn't get why you quote my message, your answer was completely unrelated :x

Click to collapse



Ah yes. I see the correct post now, when i checked on my phone it led me to a thread where someone was porting alot of roms to their device. my bad sorry! I will have a look at that later, but i am going to need some help. On my 4.1.2 port rom, there is no internal memory at all! there is just the system partition of 1gb (which is way too much btw!)


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 20, 2013)

johnny7556 said:


> Hello
> Why not make both single and dual sim i have a dual sim and would be very happy.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn V360 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh well, right now I have a dual sim, but i dont know what files make it a single sim, I will have to look for that. I will upload the 4.1.2 as dual-sim version first, then ill see. I dont mind the notification of no 2nd sim card at boot so it's no problem for me


----------



## disc0 (Apr 20, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Ah yes. I see the correct post now, when i checked on my phone it led me to a thread where someone was porting alot of roms to their device. my bad sorry! I will have a look at that later, but i am going to need some help. On my 4.1.2 port rom, there is no internal memory at all! there is just the system partition of 1gb (which is way too much btw!)

Click to collapse




Ah ok, thats what I thought it had happen 

Ok, It would be really good if more people would be looking at this. This phone would be perfect, if the eMMC would be correctly formatted. It doesn't make any sense to have and internal sd card, if the userdata is left with only 500MB free as too many apps don't support being moved to sd card. The internal memory will eventually be completely filled.

The solution of having the internal and external sd card swapped is not very smart, as eMMC speeds are to high, in comparison to the best sd cards available.

The solution offered in that link for that specific phone is ideal for me, it re-partitions the eMMC, with the stock ROM.

I have been taking a look on how the trick was done, but I don't have enough knowledge in the mtk phones. I don't understand enough about the flash tool and what all those entries mean. What I was able to find, was that in the scatter file, they added a __NODL_ in front of the FAT partition, but they ask for the MBR and EBR1 to be flashed. I don't know how to read those files, and most certainly don't know how to edit them. They too ask to install an apk, but I don't know what it does.


----------



## plkristof (Apr 20, 2013)

johnny7556 said:


> Hello
> Why not make both single and dual sim i have a dual sim and would be very happy.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn V360 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## hzuu (Apr 25, 2013)

There seems to be a bug in the kernel of our MTK6577 device.
The 2nd core becomes only active if the 1st core is at 100% after screen unlock.
This causes more heat and battery drain.
A fix for this problem is 'MTK6577 CPU Governor Switcher' and can be found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2186957

From my experience v18 is more stable than v18.1.

These are the settings I use:

Restore state after reboot and unlock = enabled
Advanced governors settings = default
Governor selection = HYBRID
CPU Visualisation = disabled

Tip: Disable notifications for 'MTK6577 CPU Governor Switcher' in SuperUser.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 25, 2013)

This is not a big, this is how hybrid mode works. The program you refer to is the only working one. If someone could mod kernels and make 1 for us that would be great!

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhampire (Apr 27, 2013)

Can I use for after system updated apr ?

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wasnew (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a question

I cannot find the drivers in the folder

no program can install drivers???


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 27, 2013)

dhampire said:


> Can I use for after system updated apr ?
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What do you mean after update? Since i havent been on stock rom for long time, and i cant find an update on acer website...tell me what has changed 


About the driver folder: it is in the mediafire link i uploaded. Install cab be done through device manager, and you have to install the drivers manually

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhampire (Apr 27, 2013)

*My SW*



Brick3d said:


> What do you mean after update? Since i havent been on stock rom for long time, and i cant find an update on acer website...tell me what has changed
> 
> 
> About the driver folder: it is in the mediafire link i uploaded. Install cab be done through device manager, and you have to install the drivers manually
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
My Acer SW Version is "Acer_AV051_v360_2.001.02_WW_GEN1".
I forget stop automatic update system, few days ago, update to this SW version.

Regards


----------



## hzuu (Apr 27, 2013)

I've tried the ROM in the link (Russian site) and 'Acer_AV051_v360_2.001.02_WW_GEN1' was detected as an Acer update.

http://translate.google.nl/translat...pic/21232-rom-acer-av051-v360-100700-ww-gen1/

Supported languages: EN / FR / IT / DE / ES / PT / NL / RU
It's a Dual-sim ROM.

I'm from the Netherlands and also never received an update from Acer yet.


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 27, 2013)

dhampire said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> My Acer SW Version is "Acer_AV051_v360_2.001.02_WW_GEN1".
> I forget stop automatic update system, few days ago, update to this SW version.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I suppose you can still use my roms. Do you know anything about the changes they made??

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## hzuu (Apr 27, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> I suppose you can still use my roms. Do you know anything about the changes they made??
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can find the changes here:

http://translate.google.nl/translat...android.com/topic/147130-mise-a-jour-systeme/


----------



## Brick3d (Apr 28, 2013)

hzuu said:


> You can find the changes here:
> 
> http://translate.google.nl/translat...android.com/topic/147130-mise-a-jour-systeme/

Click to collapse



Thx for the link, i will revert back to stock and do the update. If it is better than the rom i have, ill edit my stock rom

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhampire (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry I don't know the details of change, but we can find a some data at acer.fr regarding google search. regards.

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhampire (Apr 29, 2013)

We'll wait you. Thanks.

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hzuu (Apr 30, 2013)

*Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1S*

Here's the Nandroid backup of a stock Acer Liquid E1 (single-SIM), not rooted and updated to 'Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1S':

Steps to install:

01. Download Nandroid backup:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...V360) - Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1S.zip
02. Download Fastboot:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54398839/Fastboot+ADB(20206).zip
03. Unpack 'Acer Liquid E1 (V360) - Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1S.zip'
04. Copy directory 'clockworkmod' to you sdcard
05. Unpack 'Fastboot+ADB(20206).zip'
06. Connect USB cable
07. Hold the Volume+ and Power button until it vibrates and shows you a menu.
      Select 'Fastboot' using Volume+ button.
      Press Volume- button to confirm.
08. Open cmd window and goto directory \Fastboot+ADB(20206)
09. Type the following command and press enter:
      fastboot boot CWM-6.0.2.8_Acer-E1.img
10. Device will now boot to CWM
11. wipe data/factory reset
12. wipe cache partition
13. advanced > wipe dalvik cache
14. backup and restore > restore
15. Select the Nandroid backup file

That's it.
Now you can continue to root and flash a custom recovery if needed.


----------



## dhampire (May 6, 2013)

Cool !  but I need dual sim one...

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (May 6, 2013)

*Looking for dev team*

So guys, I'm looking for a team to create a 4.1.2 rom for this phone. I have the rom running quite stable.
here some changes I really need help with:


mount internal storage and external SD (at the same time)
both single and dual sim rom
kernel optimization (battery life, stability)
optimize multitasking (when music is playing, there's alot of lag)

If you feel like helping me out, please reply to this post or send me a pm....


----------



## blisk92 (May 7, 2013)

*Phone memory and SD storage.*

I just got this phone. I just installed a couple of apps but it is still very much fresh out of the box. The first problem I am facing at the moment is regarding the small internal phone storage (practically full with a few apps and 2 hd games). Is there anyway to move the apps from the internal to the external which is stable and tested, or is there any better alternative?


----------



## Brick3d (May 7, 2013)

blisk92 said:


> I just got this phone. I just installed a couple of apps but it is still very much fresh out of the box. The first problem I am facing at the moment is regarding the small internal phone storage (practically full with a few apps and 2 hd games). Is there anyway to move the apps from the internal to the external which is stable and tested, or is there any better alternative?

Click to collapse



Yes, there are a few options... 

1: you can install my rom. This rom consumes less memory so you have just a few more mb of free memory. 
2: remove unwanted stuff from internal sd (pretty obvious, but it works)
3: mount your sd card as internal storage. to do so you need to edit vold.fstab (given you have rooted the phone). google on how to do that, it's really easy. 

I think the last one has best options, since you can get 16gb of internal if you have 16 gigs SD card


----------



## blisk92 (May 9, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> Yes, there are a few options...
> 
> 1: you can install my rom. This rom consumes less memory so you have just a few more mb of free memory.
> 2: remove unwanted stuff from internal sd (pretty obvious, but it works)
> ...

Click to collapse



is the rom you are talking about the one posted on the instruction for rooting the phone? My phone is a dual sim version by the way, is the root rom a dual sim version? Is there any way to back up the phone rom before rooting the rom?


----------



## Brick3d (May 9, 2013)

blisk92 said:


> is the rom you are talking about the one posted on the instruction for rooting the phone? My phone is a dual sim version by the way, is the root rom a dual sim version? Is there any way to back up the phone rom before rooting the rom?

Click to collapse



nope, my rom is single sim. once you have installed CWM (follow my tutorial), you can make a nandroid backup of the rom.


----------



## blisk92 (May 10, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> nope, my rom is single sim. once you have installed CWM (follow my tutorial), you can make a nandroid backup of the rom.

Click to collapse



Do you have any dual SIM rooted rom available?


----------



## swento (May 10, 2013)

*can't install driver*

Hello,

I'm trying to root my acer liquid E 1. 
having a problem with installing the drivers.
I did pull out my battery. started device manager. See the device appaering but within any second it's disappear. it keeps going like that.
When the device appear, I can select update driver and select the drivers in the folder of win 7. But I'm using windows8. 
It start to install but he can't because he said that there is no digital signature or something like that.

Can you help me?

greetings


----------



## Brick3d (May 10, 2013)

I get it, I had the same problem wirh dissapearing...you need to be quick, because the phone goes into charge mode. Do a google search on how to install unsigned drivers. Shouldnt be much of a problem. Let me know if you worked it out 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhampire (May 12, 2013)

I did it !  before rooted, I did (bricked -> unbrick) x 4 .

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (May 12, 2013)

dhampire said:


> I did it !  before rooted, I did (bricked -> unbrick) x 4 .
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



awesome! congratulations =) I had the same problem as you had, I brick3d it before. But when I did so, there was no one to help me out. Be sure to check out my 2 roms!!


----------



## dhampire (May 12, 2013)

Big Thanks !  If I have no the masters like you, no chance to root my phone.  Finaly I did rooted by manual with 4 times brick (lol
Now I'm learning what is rooted android smartphone...

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (May 13, 2013)

dhampire said:


> Big Thanks !  If I have no the masters like you, no chance to root my phone.  Finaly I did rooted by manual with 4 times brick (lol
> Now I'm learning what is rooted android smartphone...
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Congratulations on rooting the phone! The main reason for rooting this phone is so you can try out the roms available, or edit it yourself if you know how to 

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dragonforce (May 22, 2013)

Could this work on the E2?


----------



## paugustin (May 22, 2013)

Not without modification. But the process can probably be adapted to fit the E2.

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## Dragonforce (May 23, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Not without modification. But the process can probably be adapted to fit the E2.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope that it is possible.


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

The liquid E2 gets negative reviews by a dutch website. Claiming the graphics processor wont be able to play 'heavy games' like real racing. Also they say apps open in about 3 secs, so the processor, eveb though its quad core, is a bit slow. I don't understand Acer...they should at least optimize their system a bit, because I open apps in mostly 1,5 second (like whatsapp,xda, that stuff), and i can play 3d games lagfree...  can you give me a short review of your own?

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 25, 2013)

I tried the E2 and it's not slow at all. That device is great and quick. Apps open swiftly and the UI is very smooth. 
I don't know what that Dutch website did but they obviously got something wrong. 

I haven't tried games so I won't comment on this area. 

Comparing the E1 and the E2 makes the E1 an old thing. 


Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

Then I'll have to buy the E2 then. Any succes on root/ CWM?

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 25, 2013)

Not yet but it shouldn't be more difficult than the E1.

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

I see. Maybe vache can help? What is the quadrant score for th E2?

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 25, 2013)

Around 4000 for quadrant and 13600 for antutu. 

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Around 4000 for quadrant and 13600 for antutu.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pff, E1 has 3000 quadrant and 6000 antutu...

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 25, 2013)

I have the E1 and believe me, the E2 is much faster and has a car better screen. 

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

paugustin said:


> I have the E1 and believe me, the E2 is much faster and has a car better screen.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes that is one of the plusses. The e2's screen is also qhd right?

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 25, 2013)

Yes they both have qHD screen. And the E2 has a 2000mAh battery. 

The E1 is very nice but I'll probably move to the E2 quickly. 

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 25, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Yes they both have qHD screen. And the E2 has a 2000mAh battery.
> 
> The E1 is very nice but I'll probably move to the E2 quickly.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have both the phones right? I was looking to buy the E2, but it is alot of money


Edit: there are system files on www.vache-android.com. if it it system.img and boot.img, you can root it. If there is a working CWM, but i think is not very much different from liquid E1 cwm?
Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paugustin (May 27, 2013)

Not yet, I only have the E1 but played with the E2 in a shop. 

As for rooting I think there won't be much difference between E1 and E2, we just need a guy with the know how to confirm  

Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brick3d (May 27, 2013)

Vache?

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragonflo (May 27, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Not yet, I only have the E1 but played with the E2 in a shop.
> 
> As for rooting I think there won't be much difference between E1 and E2, we just need a guy with the know how to confirm
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V360 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I have an E2, if someone can tell me how we can check this...


----------



## Morak75 (May 27, 2013)

Hey, just got an LE2 too. Phone is great for the cost. Coming from an HTC DHD, it is far smoother, wouah !

Some benchmark for LE2 :
Quadrant = 4029.
Antutu benchmark = 13333 (without sdcard io)
3D Rating benchmark full screen (qhd) = 3702, offscreen = 1950.
Vellamo Mobile Benchmark = html5 1428 (between xperia S et SGS3), metal 445 (as the GNote, below gs3).


----------



## Brick3d (May 28, 2013)

How is the camera? Isnitnjust as bad as the e1 or have they supplied a decent 8mp? 

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brick3d (May 28, 2013)

*HELP*

Help is much needed!!!

I decided to flash back to stock rom, just to see if my hatred for it was gone after getting used to miui. Problem is, now my camera focus isn't working anymore. Also touch to focus doesn't, and with other apps there is no change. this is 100% stock firmware that I flashed...Anyone have an idea on how to fix this?????


Edit: nevermind, fixed by flashing all stock .img's with sp flashtool


----------



## Morak75 (May 29, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> How is the camera? Isnitnjust as bad as the e1 or have they supplied a decent 8mp?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't compare it my Desire HD 8MP camera, but I can say that autofocus on it is pretty good, and UI/options are fine.


----------



## Brick3d (May 29, 2013)

Morak75 said:


> I didn't compare it my Desire HD 8MP camera, but I can say that autofocus on it is pretty good, and UI/options are fine.

Click to collapse



thx. on the E1, the picture gets blurry really fast, and a lot of grain is used to make it look like it is a nice picture...


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## paugustin (May 30, 2013)

It seems the camera on the E2 is much better.


----------



## nikagl (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,

E2 is an MTK device. You can therefore use the following guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5

But beware, after installing the custom recovery, make sure to not reboot and first remove the /system/recovery-from-boot.p file, otherwise the custom recovery will be deleted again.

Furthermore:

* Camera is better (front 2 Megapixel, back 8 Megapixel with LED flash)
* Much better CPU - very fast (quad-core 1.2 Cortex-A7 GHz vs dual-core 1 GHz)
* Better battery (2.000 mAh vs 1.760 mAh)
* Screen is similar
* Android 4.2.1 instead of 4.1.1
* Video 1080p instead of [email protected]
* Network speed is better if the network supports it HSDPA vs HSDPA+
* It has back, home and menu button (whereas the buttons on E1 where part of the screen)

All in all, much better 

I would love to know what Dutch site you saw that had that negative review, I really don't understand why it would have received that review.

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## dragonflo (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't post in the topic. :s I'm trying this but I'm stuck at step 6. He keeps on searching for my smartphone. :s


----------



## spanish_man (Jun 1, 2013)

E2 already have CWM and Root.

Look here :

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/151811-cwm-et-root-ok-maj-31052013/

You can Root it, without having CWM.


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 5, 2013)

spanish_man said:


> E2 already have CWM and Root.
> 
> Look here :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Do you think it is possible to port the 4.2 kernel and rom to the E1? should be doable, since there are not much changes between E1 and E2? but im not that technical....would be lovely to have 4.2 shining on the device...


----------



## gizlgisbert (Jun 8, 2013)

spanish_man said:


> E2 already have CWM and Root.
> 
> Look here :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the side is in France,. 

how can i get cwm recovery on my e2?
my phone is already rooted. 

Gesendet von meinem V370 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 8, 2013)

Das kunnen sie machen mit google translate ^^ sp flashtool ist der tool zu installiern boot.img mit das scatter file

Sent from my Acer Liquid E1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gizlgisbert (Jun 12, 2013)

ok, thank you. Now i got the cmw-recovery on my phone. But now i can't make the acer system update. cwm-r says "verification failed". What can i do now?


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 12, 2013)

You cannot update when you have rooted the phone. Unroot, update and root again

Sent from my v360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blackmanef (Jun 13, 2013)

*Help please*

I've bought the Cer Liquid E1 Duos less tha a week ago, i rooted it and i changed spn-conf.xml to avoid seeing the roaming R on the signal icon. Everything was working until a moment when wifi stopped connecting to my network. I decided to do a factory wipe (and i had plugged the usb to the PC). Then the phone restarted, it showed briefly the recovery screen droid with a bar filling and it shut down. Now it doesn't turn on, not pressing the power button nor pressing it with the volume key... And if i connect it to the computer it just appears error with the device (unknown device).
It seems really bricked and i am quite nervous... I'm not a pro, so if someone can help i would be grateful.


----------



## nikagl (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackmanef said:


> I've bought the Cer Liquid E1 Duos less tha a week ago, i rooted it and i changed spn-conf.xml to avoid seeing the roaming R on the signal icon. Everything was working until a moment when wifi stopped connecting to my network. I decided to do a factory wipe (and i had plugged the usb to the PC). Then the phone restarted, it showed briefly the recovery screen droid with a bar filling and it shut down. Now it doesn't turn on, not pressing the power button nor pressing it with the volume key... And if i connect it to the computer it just appears error with the device (unknown device).
> It seems really bricked and i am quite nervous... I'm not a pro, so if someone can help i would be grateful.

Click to collapse



Did you try unplugging the device, removing the battery and waiting for a few minutes? Don't have too much experience on mtk-devices, but that used to be a solution on samsung devices. 

Also, try whether the system does appear when using mtk Flash Tool. So turn off device, remove battery, start Flash Tool and connect device & insert battery. See whether it appears then...


----------



## Blackmanef (Jun 13, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Did you try unplugging the device, removing the battery and waiting for a few minutes? Don't have too much experience on mtk-devices, but that used to be a solution on samsung devices.

Click to collapse



Wow! I can't believe that worked! Thank you very much, i was already near suicidal...


----------



## nikagl (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackmanef said:


> Wow! I can't believe that worked! Thank you very much, i was already near suicidal...

Click to collapse



Trust me - had that feeling many times before. If you don't like it - keep away from rooting & especially kernel / recovery updates


----------



## Blackmanef (Jun 14, 2013)

*Battery strange leak*

By the way, as no one answered to my thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2321074 i'll ask it here. Anybody else with this phone is having a incredibly high phone idle battery consumption?? I mean, the battery lasts one day (relatively normal), but in the battery section of settings screen just takes a 10% (For further data read my post)


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 14, 2013)

Yup, I have the same thing. Also with build prop and init.d tweaks applied fir battery saving this is about 30% of ny batt. Auto sync off etc etc....although I'm quite happy with 22 hr batt life...stock was 8 for me, normal use. 

Sent from my v360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theiNDrAs (Jun 15, 2013)

I think we should have official forum for *Acer Liquid E2* here in XDA, cause the phone itself is really great.


----------



## gizlgisbert (Jun 15, 2013)

dose somebody use Google MyTracks or similar app to record a gps track? 


If I record a track, a too high total distance is displayed. for example i walked 1 km and the statistics shows more then 5 km.
Another error I noticed is when I switch between statistics and diagram. The traveled distance in the diagram grows. If I turn five times back and forth it grows from 1.5 to more than 25 km.
have somebody the same issue with the Acer Liquid E2? 



Brick3d said:


> You cannot update when you have rooted the phone. Unroot, update and root again

Click to collapse



i flashed the original recovery again and set the supersu temporary off. now it worked. thank you. 


Gesendet von meinem V370 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 16, 2013)

gizlgisbert said:


> dose somebody use Google MyTracks or similar app to record a gps track?
> 
> 
> If I record a track, a too high total distance is displayed. for example i walked 1 km and the statistics shows more then 5 km.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with the gps functions of the phone, because I never use it myself...mtk devices are known to have a lesser camera quality and some phones (like the acer, so it seems, and the jiayu g2 as well) have a malfunctioning gps sensor...its software related, thats for sure. I found the stock system of the E1 not at all optimized for the phone, as it uses a LOT of generic files instead of phone optimized ones


----------



## Skyrider (Jun 19, 2013)

Easy rooting can also be done with:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604

And yes. I know this was made for the Samsung Galaxy S4, but it works as a charm for the acer phone.

My Fiancée has the E2 phone and it works great. I really have no negative comments for the phone except for the WiFi. The WiFI power could have been better. I know it's a budget phone, but my Galaxy S3 gets more range than the E2. Though it is constantly connected to the WiFi network, I can clearly see a lower range of the same distance of both phones on the E2.

But yea.. XDA needs a Acer Liquid E2 section/sub-forum.


----------



## nikagl (Jun 19, 2013)

Skyriderz said:


> Easy rooting can also be done with:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604
> 
> And yes. I know this was made for the Samsung Galaxy S4, but it works as a charm for the acer phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Easy rooting  interesting that this works because this is no Qualcomm device...


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## Skyrider (Jun 19, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Nice! Easy rooting  interesting that this works because this is no Qualcomm device...

Click to collapse



Yea, I was pretty surprised as well. I've used quite a few rooting methods that works on multiple phones, but they didn't seem to work on the E2 at all. I tried the motochopper as a last root method attempt because I was looking for a way to root the phone for over a day. I was actually happy/glad that it works ^_^.


----------



## ck2991 (Jun 26, 2013)

*possible for acer liquid c1?*

Hi, is this guide possible to root acer liquid c1?
Software version: Acer_AV052_I110_1.001.00_WW_GEN1
Andriod version: 4.1.2

Thank you.


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 26, 2013)

No it is not possible. You need an other scatter.txt file and patched recovery to make it work.

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ck2991 (Jun 26, 2013)

Brick3d said:


> No it is not possible. You need an other scatter.txt file and patched recovery to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Do you got any idea on how to create the scatter.txt file and patch the recovery?


----------



## paugustin (Jun 26, 2013)

You won't find a scatter file as the C1 is an Intel based device. It is VERY different from the E1. Rooting it and getting a recovery for it will require a whole new work. Maybe you can look around for the other Intel based devices.


----------



## Brick3d (Jun 26, 2013)

Thx for the additional info, I didnt know this.

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ck2991 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Acer liquid c1 is the first intel processor smart phone so I guess temporarily there is no way to root it.


----------



## swento (Jul 2, 2013)

*flash cwm img file*

Hello,

Can someone explain me how I flash the cwm image file?
Because I want to install custom roms on my acer liquid E 1.
he's already rooted.

Greetings,
sven


----------



## Brick3d (Jul 2, 2013)

If you downloaded the zip from the mediafire upload containing CWM6.0.2.8. Img, you can flash that under 'recovery' with SP flash tool. Please be sure:
After flashing, press volume up and power to go to recovery. From there select recovery and you will be led to the CWM recovery. You need to do this (only once) after flashing otherwise it will not work...

From CWM, you can install rom.zip files  

Sent from my V360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tace87 (Jul 3, 2013)

gizlgisbert said:


> dose somebody use Google MyTracks or similar app to record a gps track?
> 
> 
> If I record a track, a too high total distance is displayed. for example i walked 1 km and the statistics shows more then 5 km.
> ...

Click to collapse




I have the E2 and the same problem. As I walked 5 km loop, Sport tracker shows the length of 70 km. I think that all the programs does not do that. I'm sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Trivialian (Aug 12, 2013)

*It worked!*

A few months ago i rooted my E1 with this guide and it all worked out pretty well (even for a newbie like me).
And now, weeks later, I succesfuly installed cwm ;D  (and the LiquidJelly rom -> thanks for that!)

I just hope it doesn't end here with making roms for the Acer Liquid E1, that would be a pitty..
So, just thanks and keep up the good work (even when you smashed your phone on the wall)


----------



## tuneboy2005 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanna know if this method at the beginning of this post still is useable for rooting my Acer Liquid E1 i just bought.
And after it is rooted with that package i downloaded for rooting what image/rom is there on my phone after rooting. Or is my phone just rooted and i still have to choose what rom i wanna use? Or if i root my phone with that package (acer restore tools) there is automaticaly stock rom installed but with root functions?

Thanks


----------



## dhampire (Nov 5, 2013)

*Have we chance to update to Kitkat ?*

No more update ? Have we chance to update to Kitkat ? 
It seems that Acer forget V360....


----------



## Dr-Shadow (Dec 8, 2013)

I uploaded a custom kernel for Acer Liquid E1 V360

Here is the thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2561175


----------



## rasagal (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello

Because i got "Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1" on my phone, I think it´s not a good idea to try a root with the "MT6577_emmc_aa66_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1" from the first posting, right ?


----------



## rasagal (Dec 29, 2013)

does noboby read this tread anymore ?


----------



## dhampire (Jan 2, 2014)

rasagal said:


> Hello
> 
> Because i got "Acer_AV051_V360_2.001.01_WW_GEN1" on my phone, I think it´s not a good idea to try a root with the "MT6577_emmc_aa66_Acer_AV051_V360_1.003.00_WW_GEN1" from the first posting, right ?

Click to collapse



Hi. You can learn how to root from here. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490
I did it by this way. I hope you can root v360 as me. cheers.


----------



## dhampire (Apr 1, 2014)

*system update after rooted*

I try system update after rooted. I use voodoo, I can downloaded a file, reboot, and failed.... :crying:
Does anyone have any idea to update it? I have to flash original ?


----------



## MariusIskender (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello,

So one of my friends has an Acer Liquid E1 brought from China. It's a nice phone and it works perfect. The only issue with it is connected to the region.

I've tried installing a Google Play Store APK but it won't work. When I've finally found one that was working, and not crashing continously, it didn't connect to the Google servers; it stucked to the log in part. Basically, I cannot install any type of Google services on it.

I've tried several methods of rooting, softwares that are rooting your phone with one click (I was in a hurry so I thought this could be helpful) but all of these softwares are telling me that my phone is already rooted...I've tried unrooting it and than rooting it again, but it seems like there's no success. 

I've tried unrooting it with several apps and softwares, but after the unrooting the apps are telling me that the phone is still rooted! 

So, can you tell me a good way of rooting this phone? I've also tried a method which I've found here on the forum, but with no success. It used a flash tool.exe application. .


----------



## nikagl (Oct 20, 2014)

Without any details on what went wrong in the routing process, we won't be able to help you. Did you try the steps described in either rooting method 1 or 2 described in this topic? Also make sure to read the first post, it clearly tells you to post errors or screenshots of what went wrong...

Here's the two quotes from the first topic that may lead you in the right direction:



> Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.
> 
> *Rooting*
> *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2*

Click to collapse


----------



## Brick3d (Mar 17, 2013)

*Acer Liquid E1 All in One thread; Rooting, Recovery and Kernel, Roms and Unbricking*

*Disclaimer*
We are Not responsible if you brick your device or lose your data. Rooting is done at own risk and we are not the ones to blame for messing up your phone. When you rooted this phone, you lost your warranty. Vache and Paugustin provided a way to restore your device to stock in case you mess up, and I've made a tutorial on that which you can find at the beginning of this thread.

If you have any question, feel free to reply, or leave a PM. I am always open for suggestions!
Of course, if you get stuck somewhere in the process, tell us! but don't forget to tell us exactly what you did, what the screen shows, and what files you used.

Here is a simple overview of the thread for you so you can quick acces all posts:



> *Rooting*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293790&postcount=2

Click to collapse




> *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Click to collapse




> *Custom rom section*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226375

Click to collapse





> The user *iulian1421* has been kind enough to provice me with a zipped Nandroid backup. This means that we now have acces to both dual-sim, and single-sim firmwares. If you want to give it a try, flash the CWM recovery, unzip this file and place it in SD card. apply the backup through CWM restore option.
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!V0YDXTKA!I2H1biA_NzBzFUbORHv020gzpQpcZzl5XcroeTQ Dpbg

Click to collapse





*People who contributed in this project, and helped me out big time :highfive:*

 Brick3d
 Vache
 Paugustin
 iulian1421
 Master Shifu Yuweng
 Pratikmore
 Socr4te @ Needrom


----------



## MariusIskender (Oct 20, 2014)

When I pulled out the battery and connected the device to the laptop, the led on the top front turned blue, but then it sudenly turned off. Also, my laptop won't see any type of device in the Device Manager as it sais in the first post, the one with MTK device and urecognized device. I've tried installing some drivers, but there's still no success.


----------



## nikagl (Oct 20, 2014)

MariusIskender said:


> When I pulled out the battery and connected the device to the laptop, the led on the top front turned blue, but then it sudenly turned off. Also, my laptop won't see any type of device in the Device Manager as it sais in the first post, the one with MTK device and urecognized device. I've tried installing some drivers, but there's still no success.

Click to collapse



My V360 / E1 died many years ago so can't help much, but did you try what is described in the unbricking tutorial Brick3d created for situations like this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## MariusIskender (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for your answer!

The phone fails to flash also with the method you have mentioned. Everything works smooth until I flash the recovery.img. It sais that the phone doesn't support flashing the recovery. Also, when trying to flash the ROM my phone's screen writes DOWNLOAD ERROR.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## nikagl (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish I could help you, maybe someone else? Without the actual device I wouldn't really know what to do and honestly don't remember how this device worked... (other than what's in the threads).

So... anyone else any helpful tips?


----------



## kavahn777 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Busy with port MIUI 6*

Hi, first of all, I'm noob in this, my v360 is also first phone I rooted etc.
But I'm tryin' to port MIUI 6 to phone (I have Liquid E1 DUO) so it will be for dualsim. 
I'm currently at modifying the updater-script, but I need device codes f.e: mmcblk0p7
I need 3 codes: format /data, format /system, mount /system, but I need the device codes.
I can't find them because I installed a wrong custom ROM, and It won't boot the OS now, so only thing I can do is to get into CWM.
Also I don't can't get another rom on my micro SD-card, so yeah, I'm stuck now. Hopefully someone here can assist me, you get a lot of thanks for providing me dem codes.
You can find the program required here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490
and here are instructions:
 Open MTK Droid Tool after connecting your phone to PC.
- Open Block Maps.
- Check these lines.


----------



## nikagl (Jan 5, 2015)

kavahn777 said:


> Hi, first of all, I'm noob in this, my v360 is also first phone I rooted etc.
> But I'm tryin' to port MIUI 6 to phone (I have Liquid E1 DUO) so it will be for dualsim.
> I'm currently at modifying the updater-script, but I need device codes f.e: mmcblk0p7
> I need 3 codes: format /data, format /system, mount /system, but I need the device codes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Be really, really, really carefull flashing other ROMs onto a device. Also, when using these types of codes building new kernels and recovery, be very very very carefull. I have bricked several devices when using the wrong codes... Some devices can be recovered with external tools. Some simply cannot... 

So... that was my warning 

My V360 is dead. Nevertheless, I think you can find some downloads that include the scatter loading file. Simply google for for instance "Acer_AV051_V360". Then, when using SP Flash tool, you should be able to flash a ROM using that. 

So do not use a custom recovery and try to flash a rom that way, but use the SP Flash Tool and a stock ROM to recover the device.

You can also try the steps described previously from Brick3d's post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39293936&postcount=3

Btw, the Acer website also has some 2.0 ROMs for the V360, try those too (although it looks like those need to be installed using recovery):
http://global-download.acer.com/Ste...&OS=Android 4.1 Jelly Bean&FS=O01&Category=OS

Make sure to pick the correct one belonging to your device!

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## hirntot. (Aug 26, 2016)

ROM link is down. :fingers-crossed:

EDIT:
wtf, how did I get here? was supposed to comment the *Reverting back to stock rom/ unbrick your device* topic.


----------



## hirntot. (Aug 26, 2016)

also the vache CWM link is dead. But I found it here: vache-android.com/?dir=hubicAcer/V360
further I found quite a bunch of interesting stuff there, you got any ideas what kind of OS images those are?

EDIT again...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61359970&postcount=5 answers any questions. thanks.


----------

